# Good Doctrinal Churches?



## SoldierOfTheRock (May 24, 2004)

I posted this in the worship section because to me if a church does not preach the real true doctrine of the bible it makes it impossible to worship God in that building.

So can anyone give me a list of denominations that do teach true biblical doctrine? I understand it is mostly what the opastor believes, but as of now I just need pointed in the right direction. My church I have found to be mainly arminian and wish to attend a church that follows true doctrine (reformed theology.)

Thanks in advance,
Josh


----------



## raderag (May 24, 2004)

[quote:6f29f294a7][i:6f29f294a7]Originally posted by SoldierOfTheRock[/i:6f29f294a7]
I posted this in the worship section because to me if a church does not preach the real true doctrine of the bible it makes it impossible to worship God in that building.

So can anyone give me a list of denominations that do teach true biblical doctrine? I understand it is mostly what the opastor believes, but as of now I just need pointed in the right direction. My church I have found to be mainly arminian and wish to attend a church that follows true doctrine (reformed theology.)

Thanks in advance,
Josh [/quote:6f29f294a7]

You are in Fayetteville, Ohio? 

If no one has any ideas for that area, I'll look later. Someone here has even drawn maps of reformed churches.

There are many regional reformed denominations. Some are good, some aren't.

Here is my personal opinion on denominations, and I have been to many churches and researched these to some degree.

The Orthodox Presbyterian Church is usually a safe bet. 
The PCA has many good churches, but can vary quite a bit.
There are multipe other reformed denominations, but few are in my neighborhood.
There are reformed Anglican churches.
Of course there are alos reformed Baptist, including some southern baptist.

Also, if there are no good reformed churches in your area, you might try visiting a Missouri Synod Lutheran Church. While they are not &quot;reformed&quot;, Lutherans hold strongly to the five solas, and total depravity.

[Edited on 5-24-2004 by raderag]

[Edited on 5-24-2004 by raderag]

[Edited on 5-24-2004 by raderag]


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (May 24, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the list of denominations. I am off to mapquest to see if I can find any near here.

Surely there is a good church somewhere around here?


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 24, 2004)

[quote:c3fda8010a][i:c3fda8010a]Originally posted by SoldierOfTheRock[/i:c3fda8010a]
Thanks for the list of denominations. I am off to mapquest to see if I can find any near here.

Surely there is a good church somewhere around here? [/quote:c3fda8010a]

Both

www.opc.org
www.pcanet.org (Look under Administration Committee)

have lists of churches.


----------



## pastorway (May 24, 2004)

I, of course, would start off recommending a Reformed Baptist Church and then an OPC or PCA church. Fred Greco knows about the PCA churches in Ohio I am sure since he is an elder from there!!

The following Reformed/Reforming churches are nearby (within an hour's drive) :

Kemp Road Baptist Church (ARBCA)
Pastor Greg Grigsby 
2991 Kemp Road 
Dayton, OH 45431 
(937) 426-1999 
[email protected]
http://www.kemproadbaptist.com 

Sovereign Grace Baptist Church (Independent Reformed Baptist)
9045 South Bellefontaine Road
P.O. Box 24466
Huber Heights, OH 45424
Phone: (937) 849-0911
http://www.sgbch.org/

Two Rivers Commmunity Church (SBC Founders)
http://www.tworiverscc.org/ 
3400 Little York Road
Dayton, OH 45414
Phone: 937-898-2824

Arrowbrook Baptist Church (SBC Founders)
1124 Upper Bellbrook Rd.
Xenia, OH 45385
Phone: 937-372-5361

West Union Southern Baptist Church (SBC Founders)
107 Rice Drive
West Union, OH 45693
Phone: 937-544-7276

Liberty Baptist Church (SBC Founders)
5301 Carthage Ave.
Norwood, OH 45212
Phone: (513) 484-4214


Church of the Covenant (PCA)
Cincinnati 
513-851-5100 

North Cincinnati Community Church (PCA)
513-229-0190 
[email protected]
http://www.northcincy.org/

Faith Presbyterian Church (PCA)
513-231-1399 
[email protected]
http://www.faithpca.org/

South Dayton Presbyterian Church (PCA)
937-433-1022 
http://www.sdpca.net/ 

Covenant Presbyterian (OPC)
Dayton
http://www.daytonopc.org/ 

Redeemer Presbyterian (OPC)
Dayton
http://www.daytonopc.org/ 

Hope this helps,
Phillip


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Pastor Way,
I suppose I'm off to mapquest again to find the closest and go from there. Atleast I suppose thats the way to go about all this.
How did you find all those churches anyway?

Thanks again.
Joshua


----------



## yeutter (May 25, 2004)

I think Elder Lasserre Bradley Jr. is still pastor of the Cincinnatti Primitive Baptist Church. He has been criticized by some other Primitive Baptists for being too much like a Reformed Baptist. [I understand he is not opposed to Seminary training of elders, he favors nouthetic counseling, ect.] His preaching is solid. He may know a Primitive Baptist Church near you that stands in his tradition if none of the congregations mentioned are near you.


----------



## pastorway (May 25, 2004)

I visited a few web sites with church directories and looked at a map of Ohio to see which were close to you!

Fellowship of Reformed Evangelicals - http.//www.firefellowship.org

Reformed Baptist Church Directory - http://www.farese.com/rbcd/rbcd.htm 

Association of Reformed Baptist Churches of America - http://65.71.233.194/arbca/ 

Founders Ministries Church Directory - http://www.founders.org/ 

PCA Church Directory - http://www.pcanet.org/directory.asp

OPC Church Directory - http://www.opc.org/directories/congregations.html 

Phillip

[Edited on 5-25-04 by pastorway]


----------



## fredtgreco (May 25, 2004)

I am very close with the pastor and session of Church of the Covenant in Cincinnati. It may not be very far from you. You could not find a better church in the area. I highly recommend it. Call them and tell them that i recommended it to you.


----------

